# Quota Hunts



## Coach K (Oct 20, 2014)

GON Ladies & Gents,

As you all know the GA DNR quota hunts have been picked.  I was not lucky this year to get picked.  But, I have a few dates that I am really looking forward to hunting with some very nice folks that invited me to add extra dog power.  If anyone got picked for Dec. 3 or Dec 10th, I still have those dates open.  If you would like to have extra dog power or like to see how your dogs hunt with a Llewellin brace-mate, please don't hesitate to private message me.  

I would also be very happy to help anyone else out with extra dogs for any of the other quota hunts.   As always, I do this for free & welcome the chance to get my dogs on wild birds as many times as possible.  

Photos from last year's hunts - Dec. can't get here too soon!


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 21, 2014)

*Hunts from the year before*

A couple of pictures from the year before.


----------



## OILMAN (Oct 21, 2014)

I didn't get drawn anywhere, but my girlfriend got drawn for Di-Lane, but just got a new job and can't take off work! Talk about horrible luck!


----------



## Silvereyes (Oct 21, 2014)

I had a blast hunting with Coach K last year. 2nd Picture far left. It had to be a record heat wave that day and those were some tired dogs. To bad you could not come with us this year, but hopefully we will see you at check in.


----------



## GLS (Oct 21, 2014)

Well, Coach, you are the bearer of bad news.  I guess I didn't get picked either.    I registered for DiLane as that is the closest spot to me.   Gil


----------



## Boolywooger (Oct 21, 2014)

OILMAN said:


> I didn't get drawn anywhere, but my girlfriend got drawn for Di-Lane, but just got a new job and can't take off work! Talk about horrible luck!



Bad luck for her, good luck for you?  Or is it not transferable?


----------



## OILMAN (Oct 21, 2014)

Non-transferable. I don't think I can convince her to work on Christmas Eve to go hunting for quail 5 hours away!


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 22, 2014)

Oil man, heard the Di-Lane flu is going to be bad this year. lol She might have to call in sick.  

SJ


----------



## Coach K (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, the person that got drawn has to be there.  The date I applied for was the 10th. (didn't get drawn).  So far, I have that date & the 3rd that I could provide extra dog power/guide.  I won't tell you what the covey count was this past week.  But, the hunts should at least be fair - middlin'!  

Everyone I hunted with last year was awesome.  Really looking forward to the hunts this year, as well.


----------



## ROAM (Oct 23, 2014)

yep, i guess I didnt know how lucky i was to get drawn 2 yrs ago.  Oh well, will just have to save up those priority points!


----------



## Coach K (Oct 23, 2014)

Silvereyes said:


> I had a blast hunting with Coach K last year. 2nd Picture far left. It had to be a record heat wave that day and those were some tired dogs. To bad you could not come with us this year, but hopefully we will see you at check in.



Will, It was hot, but how long did those dogs hunt, eh?  & to find as many coveys as we did, I believe the next group didn't find half as many as we did.  It definitely is hard on them, & is one reason I wear the Wingworks vest.  Having two liters on my belt makes it a little easier to keep dogs cooled off when you can't find a water hole.  You guys will know what to expect this year & my buddy that will show you around did the covey count last weekend.  I'm sure he may have mentioned that to you already.  We'll definitely look for you at check in.  You know what time I'll be there, right? ;-)


----------



## Coach K (Nov 12, 2014)

GON'ers,

I want to thank those that invited me to help with dog power this year at Di-Lane.  I am really looking forward to the hunts as bird #'s should be "fair".

If there is anyone else out there that needs some extra dog power for Dec. 3rd, 10th, or 27th please send me a private message ASAP, so I can arrange it with work.  I would be glad to help out, as well as, record the hunt with a few photos!


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 15, 2014)

Keep me in your thoughts. I've got 3 priorty points and no dogs. I just get the pt by leaving the hunt blank. If somebody thinks I can get drawn and wants to hunt let me know. I hope it works like the duck hunts so me my bro and however wants to hunt there dogs can. 

Again PM me I'll burn all my points on the hunt of your choice I've hunted private places before but always play the quotas too.


----------



## Coach K (Nov 19, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Keep me in your thoughts. I've got 3 priorty points and no dogs. I just get the pt by leaving the hunt blank. If somebody thinks I can get drawn and wants to hunt let me know. I hope it works like the duck hunts so me my bro and however wants to hunt there dogs can.
> 
> Again PM me I'll burn all my points on the hunt of your choice I've hunted private places before but always play the quotas too.



PM sent - thanks for the post.  Too bad you didn't put in for this year.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 16, 2014)

*Di-Lane 12/6 hunt*

A few photos from this season's Di-Lane hunts.  Thick cover + dry conditions are making this year very challenging for the dogs.  We're finding a few birds, though! ;-)  This hunt was a pleasure as we joined up with one of our "World Class" Xerxes Llewellin Owners, who has "T's" litter-mate, named Bell (not Belle)  Bell started our hunt off right by pointing the very first covey after just about 1/2 an hour.

1st Photo - Bell, Moll', Bull' & "T".  (Daughter, Mom, Dad & Son)
2nd Photo - "T" points one of his coveys w/ Steve & Chris walking in for the flush
3rd Photo - Steve M. shoots the very 1st woodcock of the year in the state of GA, pointed by my woodcock
    dog, "T"! ;-)

*Just a few photos!

**Looking for someone that needs some help on the Sat 12/27 hunt.  I have this open on my schedule if anyone needs more dog power.  So, if you only have 1 or 2 dogs, this is a way to double the length of your hunt!


----------



## Coach K (Dec 16, 2014)

*Di Lane Hunt 12/13*

Fred Wammock & Carolyn Wilder hunted this weekend & wow did we get some great photos from Carolyn.  "T" was pretty hot today with Bull' finding a final 6th covey before we wrapped it up.  Fred did a great job finding birds, too!


----------



## Coach K (Dec 16, 2014)

*More 12/13 Photos*

1st photo Fred & I after a covey rise
2nd photo Fred's shotgun and a few birds from the a.m.
3rd photo watering "T"
4th photo Moll' & a "trainee" post hunt
5th photo Moll' backing "T"


----------



## Coach K (Dec 16, 2014)

*12/13 Photos from Carolyn Wilder*

Photo #1 Moll' pointing some WC scent

Photo #2 A tough "Bob" that I drew feathers on twice, but kept on flying & couldn't find in dry conditions

Photo #3 "T" on another point in some thick grass

Photo #4 Fred walking in on yet another point by "T"


----------



## fredw (Dec 17, 2014)

Coach, thanks for posting the photos.  Came over to do so and saw it was done.  Thanks again for a fine hunt!


----------



## Coach K (Dec 17, 2014)

fredw said:


> Coach, thanks for posting the photos.  Came over to do so and saw it was done.  Thanks again for a fine hunt![/QUOTE
> 
> Fred,
> 
> ...


----------



## Coach K (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks to Steve, Mike, Fred & Timothy for the hunts this year! 
Going to follow a youth hunt with camera only to see if we can finish the Di Lane season with a flurry of photos in Feb. Hopefully, the weather will be "bird hunter friendly".

Anyone that would like any assistance hunting Di Lane next season, I am already making plans with friends & clients on dates for next season. Drop me a private message if interested. It might just give you an idea of what the "glory" years were like!


----------



## Coach K (Feb 8, 2015)

*The Di-Lane WMA Grande Finale - Timothy Holloway's Youth Quota Hunt*

Just wanted to post some photos of this fine young man's Youth Quota Hunt! 

Not only is this young man the kind of person that would make a fine son-in-law (just teasing Lauren!! ;-) ), I haven't seen too many adult hunters that have shot better!  &, of course I mean on wild birds! 

Let me know what you'all think of the photos.

& if you're wondering about whether you would want any of your wild bird hunts photographed.....just drop me a pm.  I do travel.  Furthermore, dog power could be added at no extra charge!! ;-) These hunt photos are a sample of over 300+ shots from the day!  

Lastly, if you're wanting to hunt Di-Lane, or any quota hunt with my crew & me next season, start making plans now. (pm)


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Feb 8, 2015)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------

